# Ridley versus Specialized Top Tube Sizing - Pics



## GadgetGuy (Jun 22, 2006)

There are a ton of posts talking about how Ridley top tubes are long relative to the seat tube length, and that if you're usually a Medium frame then you should probably consider a Small in a Ridley.

Well, I just wanted to let folks know that isn't necessarily the case. My last bike was a 2007 Specialized Roubaix, size 54cm with 54.5cm TT. I had a 110mm stem on that bike, and felt like I had to push the saddle a little bit too far forward for my liking.

I just bought a used 2007 Ridley Excalibur, size Medium with 56.5cm virtual TT. I'm running a 100mm stem and FSA Compact bars on the Excalibur, but the saddle is also able to be a bit further back relative to the seat post.

I feel equally comfortable on both bikes. It's also worth mentioning that the Excalibur actually absorbs road vibrations better than the Roubaix does.

Check out the attached pics. In both bikes, the top of the saddle-to-BB measurement is 73cm. And on the Roubaix, the front of saddle (front of the white leather part, not the red plastic part) to the middle of the stem measurement is 53cm. On the Excalibur, front of saddle-to-middle of stem is 54cm.


----------



## GadgetGuy (Jun 22, 2006)

By the way, my height is 5' 9.5", and my inseam is 31".


----------

